# Good Urban Bike?



## tabletoprider (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm trying to choose a good urban bike. My choices right now are P2 Cro-mo, Commencal Absolut, and Giant STP. Also given a $800 dollar budget. Either recommend one or give me a new option.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd go either STP or P series, depending on which one feels best when you ride it. Fit is everything when it comes to feeling comforttable on a bike.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Easter Night Train 26? *puppy dog eyes* It's 900$ though.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

P or stp.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

I perfer steel frames due to longevity, Specialized P Series, GT Ruckus UF, Eastern Nighttrain.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

700 bucks, converted to ss. I like it, even with the 130mil fork. I am 6 foot and this is a 15 inch, perfect.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hey tabletoprider, theres a new option for ya' in my sig, check it out if you like. brings you one step above the assembly line rides you're lookin' at.


----------



## tedroy (Mar 17, 2005)

*Ok, Ok,*



gop427 said:


> 700 bucks, converted to ss. I like it, even with the 130mil fork. I am 6 foot and this is a 15 inch, perfect.


 Tell me about the chain. Iv'e never seen anodized chain. Where?


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

Giant STP sounds good. Kona jump bikes are pretty good aswell. (very cheap used) i got mine for £100 and was pretty much brand new (no chips, scratches, dents dings or anything) The GT ruckus are really heavy though


----------



## tabletoprider (Apr 2, 2007)

i like the eastern nighttrain 26 and 24, does anyone know how much they cost?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

You could always just go with a 20"


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

night train 26 = on sale for 900 $ american.

https://oldskoolcycles.com/easternnighttrain26.aspx


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

i have an stp and i love it


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

The pink chain is a KMC. It can be in several colors. They're inexpensive too. I paid 9 bucks for the pink on the Ged and 9 bucks for the purple one on my Rig!


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

ontario_bike said:


> night train 26 = on sale for 900 $ american.


Do you wanna hear a good joke? night train = on sale for 1700 $ !!! (In Germany)
ZOMFG FYCK DAT!!! :madman:

EDIT: No, it's not a joke, indeed.


----------



## wolfman91 (Apr 9, 2007)

im looking at getting a new bike aswell and considered the p2 cromo aswell but now im more so looking at getting the dk xenia 
heres the link if u wanna check out more, its teh one at the bottom of the page
http://www.dkbicycles.com/bikes/bikes.html


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> night train 26 = on sale for 900 $ american.
> 
> http://oldskoolcycles.com/easternnighttrain26.aspx


Damn, that looks SWEET! $900 COMPLETE! and set up really nicely already. :thumbsup:
I wonder if the chainstay length is a typo though.... 15.35? Their 24" frame has 16" stays.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

ontario_bike said:


> night train 26 = on sale for 900 $ american.
> 
> https://oldskoolcycles.com/easternnighttrain26.aspx


That thing is siiick!! Too bad I'm getting back into 20"s and I'm getting ready to buy a new bmx bike and car. Mannn..I'm lucky this deal didnt come about 3 months ago or I'd have dropped $900 on it right quick.


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

that eastern rocks, definitely save yourself another $100 and pick that up, free shipping too, can't go wrong at all.


----------



## GPmoney (Apr 13, 2007)

If you are looking for an Eastern Night Train 26. Go to http://oldskoolcycles.com. I just got a heck of a deal. I can't wait until it comes in!


----------



## bobojuice (Apr 11, 2007)

that night train rear brake only? saw in the specs it says front and rear, but in the pic doesnt show a front.


----------



## GPmoney (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah, the specs are wrong when it comes to the front brake. The night train is rear brake only.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

get the nite train


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I should sell my bikes to get a night train. Been looking at them for some time. I just don't think it will be as versatile as I need  


But to the OP's question. The night train is a really sick bike and despite the higher pricetag, a MUCH better value than most companies put out.


----------



## GPmoney (Apr 13, 2007)

If you are looking to get a night train or the dk xeina, or any bike they sell, old skool cycles has a "best offer" program. Shoot them an offer and they do their best to work out a deal.


----------



## dirt jumpa (Feb 21, 2008)

Get something with a bit of soul. Buy the commencal, fantastic geo and good build quality.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

lol bump from hell


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Balfa Minuteman


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

yea what else. I Want a front brake too !!


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

ontario_bike said:


> night train 26 = on sale for 900 $ american.
> 
> https://oldskoolcycles.com/easternnighttrain26.aspx


i see no front brake. in my opinion thats sorta important


----------



## carneyam (Feb 26, 2008)

DMR Sidekick....rides nice, and it's fairly inexpensive too!

Buy the frame and build to suit

http://www.dmrbikes.com/


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

SE DJ FLYER im so glad i got it in stead of the night train


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Balfa Minuteman


A buddy has a blue '05, it rides very nice.


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

*here are the specs - the bikes 850*

Frame
100% Cr-Mo, horizontal dropouts, Hiddenset Headtube Fillet Gussets

Fork
Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 3, 20mm Through Axle, 80mm travel

Headset
FSA Impact 1-1/8" Hiddenset, Sealed

Handlebars
SE 1.25" Alloy Riser Bar, 25.5" Wide

Stem
SE Front Load Shorty, 1-1/8" Alloy

Grips
SE Bubble Logo Grip

Brake Lever
Hayes Stroker Ryde, Hydraulic

Brake(s)
Hayes Stroker Ryde, Hydraulic

Seat
SE Slim Seat w/Custom Cover, 8mm Rails

Seat Post
Dirt Shredder Micro Adjust Aluminum 25.4

Seat Clamp
SE Alloy

Crankset
SE 3-pc Tubular CR-MO, 175mm, Euro 4 Sealed Bearing, 30T Alloy

Chain
KMC Z610 Silver

Pedal
X-Pedo MX-6, Aluminum, Cr-Mo Axle, Removable Pins

Rim
Alex FR-32, 36H Double Wall aluminum, With Eyelets, w/ Stainless 14Ga. Spokes

Front Hub
SE Alloy Sealed Bearing Disc, 36H, Through Axle

Rear Hub
SE Alloy Sealed Bearing Disc, 36H Alloy cassette, Nutted w/ 15T Cassette

Tires
26" Kenda K-Rad 2.3 Front, Kenda Kiniption 2.3 Rear

Pegs
Nil

Gyro
Nil

Extras
Custom SE Aluminum End Caps

Colors
*****in' Black

Head tube angle
69"

Seat tube angle
73"

Top tube length
Short 22" / Long 23.5"

Chainstays
16"

Seat tube length
Short 13" / Long 14"

BB height
12.25"

Weight
33 lbs.


----------



## Crayfish McCorduroy (Apr 28, 2006)

why do you like the dj flyer so much better? i've been looking at both of these. 72deg head tube angle on the nighttrain seems pretty steep.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Balfa Minuteman


LOLCOBALLAHJIHAD


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

the 72 degree Head Angle is MONEY compared to the 69 degree head angle.

Eastern did their homework on the geo. The only thing that suffers is the CS length which on an eastern24 is 15.35 and the 26 is 16 even.

My eastern24 rides great with a fork lowerd to 67MM - effectively making the head angle somewhere around 73 or 74 degrees which is BMX angles.


----------

